# Doctrinal Preaching



## MW (Sep 2, 2011)

Samuel Miller (The Importance of Gospel Truth):

_Doctrinal preaching is of exceeding great importance in promoting the interests of true religion_. There is, I am aware, in the minds of very many professing Christians, a strong prejudice against dwelling much on doctrine in the pulpit, as being, almost necessarily, dry and unprofitable; nay, as being adapted to repress rather than excite pious affection. This is a delusion as irrational as it is deplorable. It cannot be denied, indeed, that doctrinal preaching may be, and has been conducted, sometimes in such a dry, speculative, and spiritless manner; and, at other times, so much in the spirit of angry controversy, as to prevent all sanctifying influence. But this _abuse_ is no argument against its _use_. If men are regenerated and sanctified by the truth; — if "the priest's lips ought ever to keep knowledge;" — if it be the duty of every preacher to "feed the people with knowledge and with understanding;" — and if none are so likely to be brought either to a saving acquaintance with the truth, or more thoroughly and affectionately under the power of truth, as those who have it constantly exhibited to them in a clear, discriminating and powerful manner; — then, surely, that minister of the gospel whose sermons do not contain a large portion of doctrinal and practical truth, clearly defined, adequately defended, rightly divided, and faithfully applied, — applied not merely to the understanding, but also to the conscience and the heart — is chargeable with essential deficiency in his official work. He may, possibly, be instrumental in producing temporary feeling, and even strong excitement; but not, without a miracle, in extensively promoting intelligent and solid piety. Men become Christians, as you have heard, by receiving, loving and obeying the great and precious doctrines of Christianity. Can it require evidence, then, to prove that gospel hearers are never so likely to become enlightened and genuine Christians, as when these doctrines are distinctly, strongly and solemnly presented to their view; and that believers are never so likely to be built up in faith and holiness, as when that which is the daily food of the spiritual life, is most plentifully set before them? All reasoning, and all experience go to establish the position, that that minister who does not habitually _instruct_, as well as _exhort_ his hearers, cannot be, long together, to _the same people_, or to _any people_, a weighty, powerful, and edifying preacher.


----------



## KMK (Sep 3, 2011)

What Miller didn't mention is how much patience doctrinal preaching requires from the preacher, especially in America where the lack of doctrine has left most church goers without any frame of reference at all.


----------



## Wayne (Sep 3, 2011)

All of which underscores the need to catechize not just the children but the entire congregation. 
When they have that foundation in hand, then they can track with the content of the sermons and profit more fully from them.


----------



## derekf_2000 (Sep 3, 2011)

Dear Rev. Matthew,

For the past month I've being doing a verse by verse bible study on the 1689 Baptist Confession, trying to compare the context of the verse with the doctrinal statement. My second objective is to apply what I've studied to my Christian walk. Easier said than done.
Can you perhaps recommend some good doctrine sermons to help me. 
During all the years I've walked with God, I've only allowed myself to be exposed to Reformed Baptist preaching and have always thought that a sermon based on the Word of God is doctrinal. ??
I can also honestly say that when I find a sermon to be dry and unprofitable, it's my fault, because I'm distracted and have not prepared myself for worship.

Kind regards

Derek


----------



## MW (Sep 4, 2011)

derekf_2000 said:


> Can you perhaps recommend some good doctrine sermons to help me.



There are many good volumes of sermons. One set which I can highly recommend is the Free Church Pulpit. It is available at Google Books here:

intitle:Free intitle:Church intitleulpit - Google Search


----------

